# Bmw K100



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Got some questions ... I'll wait and see if I'm barking up the wrong post before I lay 'em down here...If there's a deathly silence I'll not bother..... UJB


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

If you want to ask some questions on the K series try www.bmwsporttouring.com then click on discussion board. Its mainly a US site, but with lots of members all over the world. They also have a special section for K series bikes


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I had an '85 K100RT and a '93 K-RS. What info are you looking for?

You can also check the resources here.

Cheers,


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Thanks ....a ggod couple of links there....I'll dig about there when I've more time obrigado UJB


----------

